# Not the Wedding She Expected



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This is funny. Great way to expose a cheating fiencee. 

It's a clip from the indie movie *Art of Travel*. 

(It is a very good movie by the way. Its about a young guy going on a vision quest of sorts. Rent it and you won't be disappointed.) 

The Art Of Travel best scene.rmvb - YouTube


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw it good movie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just think of the father of the bride who probably shelled out at least $75,000 for that!


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

What a hoot! :smthumbup: Well, I guess what a friend of mine once told me is true: "You play, you pay."


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wouldn't it be delicious to do something like that? 

The character gets his total revenge against the cheating exGF when he developes a romantic relationship with a fellow traveler....a smokin' hot Romanian woman (Angelika Baran).


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

How cool that was wonderful to watch thank you


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SOO DAMN AWESOME!!!:smthumbup:
I feel so satisfied for some reason....:scratchhead:

Wish this scenario played out way more often with cheaters.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Did they reconcile?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Did they reconcile?


:lol::lol::lol:

Only you could wonder such a thing


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Did they reconcile?


No. He went to Panama and joined an expedition and met a smoking hot Romanian chick and fell in love with her. When he realized he had moved on from his fiencee he threw her photo in a river.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

oh my Goodness what a shame..!!!


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kicking my feet up to this after cleaning my entire house today. Thanks, Amazon Prime!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Classic! The kid absolutely couldn't have played a better hand of cards!*


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just lose it everytime when the dad starts cracking up...


----------

